# Age of Conan Clubhouse



## ISMurphy (Jul 20, 2008)

anyone playin or interested in doin some AoC, me and some others are rolling on the PVP Server of Doomsayer and would love to have some fellow nerds there.

www.insomnia-saints.com


----------



## EnergyFX (Jul 25, 2008)

My fiance and I just picked it up last week but havent had much time to play with it.  What is the main difference between PvP and PvE servers??


----------



## NinkobEi (Jul 25, 2008)

EnergyFX said:


> What is the main difference between PvP and PvE servers??



seriously? player vs player. player vs enviornment. does that help any?


----------



## EnergyFX (Jul 25, 2008)

Ninkobwi said:


> seriously? player vs player. player vs enviornment. does that help any?



I know what the letters stand for  

Are there fewer AI controlled enemies on the PvP servers or what?  I mean... I'm assuming fighting with other 'live' players is more widely encouraged/accepted, but how is it really different from a PvE server?  It's just kind of vague as to what the acutal gameplay differences are.

FYI, I have never played WoW... so my idiocracy might stem from that fact.  I have, however, played guild wars a bit, dabbled with LotR Online, and beta played Tabula Rasa... all of which I don't remember seeing PvP/PvE server stratification like AoC.


----------

